# flower fishing pole??



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, my wife saw a white fishing pole with pink flower's on it, with a pink spinning reel at Bass Pro.
We went there today to try and find it with no luck.
Does anyone here possibly know where to find one like it????
(she's making me type this)
(and she's watching me type it also)
Any help appreciated.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

o.k., don't tell anyone i'm replying to your pink flower fishing pole thread, I don't want my man card revoked:lol:

did you try basspro.com?


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

GMONEY said:


> o.k., don't tell anyone i'm replying to your pink flower fishing pole thread, I don't want my man card revoked:lol:
> 
> did you try basspro.com?


 
Yes, I did. Even looked trough their catalog's too. Also, checked Shakespeares site, and a number of others.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this for a young girl? Does it have to have flowers? Dick's has a couple of young girls fishing poles... princess this and barbie that... I wanted to get one for my god daughter when she comes to that age...

www.dickssportinggoods.com


Or, you could buy a small white/pink one and put stickers on it.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Roddy-Hunter-...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1215970510&sr=1-1


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.mcsports.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2968883&cp=716957.717038


http://www.mcsports.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2914506

Not sure if these are exactly what you are looking for but they are from the MC Sports website. Give them a try. I do not see flowers but I do see a lot of pink. Hope it helps. I know it may seem odd but if it gets her fishing why not. If you really want to do it up on her, see if you can find a rod builder that will do some wild colors for her. They could wrap the rod in pink thread on the eylets to her desire. Rick

http://www.fishingheadquarters.net/rohupilafiro.html


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

FlyGirl said:


> Is this for a young girl? Does it have to have flowers? Dick's has a couple of young girls fishing poles... princess this and barbie that... I wanted to get one for my god daughter when she comes to that age...
> 
> www.dickssportinggoods.com
> 
> ...


It's actually for the wife. I'm buying my girls the Ladyfish rods. They have the princess ones, and can cast them bad boys really well. They make me proud. I think I'm just going to have one made for the wife if I can't find the one she was talking about. I'm going to have a couple whipping rods made for me, so what's one more?


----------

